# Cypripedium parviflorum v. pubescens



## John M (Jun 2, 2011)

It's that time of year again! :smitten:


----------



## Jorch (Jun 2, 2011)

:clap: What a sight!! It's breathtaking! :drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2011)

Impressive view!!!! WOW!! :drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 2, 2011)

:drool: is that your personal collection ? :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 2, 2011)

It seems they are growing like weeds for you! Quite spectacular!:clap:


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, John! Amazing show!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2011)

Wowowowowowowow!!!


----------



## Dido (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow never seen so a big one before. 
Hopefully one day....
Great jo done


----------



## Ernie (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd love to post a link on our FB page if it's okay, John - these are just AMAZING!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 2, 2011)

Fabulous John! You've done a wonderful job with this one. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, that is definitely more than just one  

Always a pleasure to see a mass of Cyps like that, thanks!


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2011)

How many plants did you start with? How long ago?


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 2, 2011)

Now that's something!!!


----------



## John M (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks everybody!



JeanLux said:


> :drool: is that your personal collection ? :drool: !!!! Jean


 Yes, Jean. They are growing in my back yard. I think there's about 30 or so different clones in this garden. I started with multiple plants totalling about 200 "eyes". I didn't count the number of individual plants. Some were just 2 or 3 growths and some were a lot more. I planted them in the fall of 2004 (I think). I just built a frame out of 2x4's and layed it right onto the lawn (didn't even kill the grass first). Then, I filled it with ProMix HP and planted the dormant, bare-root clumps with the tips of the eyes just under the surface. Then I added a layer of Coconut Husk Chips as mulch. I rarely fertilize; but, I do water a lot when it's dry during the summer. They've thrived. I collect the seed capsules each fall and go walking in the back meadow/woods and spread the seeds on the wind. I started doing that about 15 or 18 years ago with seeds from some other plants that I have and 2 years ago, I found the first blooming plant in an area where there were never any Cyps before.



Heather said:


> I'd love to post a link on our FB page if it's okay, John - these are just AMAZING!


 Sure Heather, go right ahead.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 2, 2011)

That is a spectacle!! Simply amazing!


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome, thanks, John!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow! Quite a sight! Well grown.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks John, and, again: bravo :clap::clap::clap::clap: Jean


----------



## Amadeus (Jun 2, 2011)

Why are almost all of the flowers facing the same way? Do they always face towards the sun/south?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 3, 2011)

omg, how wonderful! :clap:

What sort of exposure to sun are they getting?


----------



## John M (Jun 3, 2011)

Amadeus said:


> Why are almost all of the flowers facing the same way? Do they always face towards the sun/south?



They are all facing North-West. They are completely sheilded from the sun in the a.m. Then they get some sun from directly overhead for an hour or so and then they're in shade/dappled sun for a few hours before it's back to heavy shade again. Normally, plants in my yard will face the exact opposite direction. However, these plants have to deal with heavy shade caused by wild undergrowth right behind them (South-East). So, the most light for them does come from directly above and the North-West and that's the way they face. They've always done that.


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2012)

woah! that is really a sight.


----------



## wojtek (Jan 6, 2012)

Fantastic collection ! :clap:


----------



## BlazingAugust (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW!!! That is breathtaking!!!


----------



## poozcard (Jan 6, 2012)

great blooming


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 7, 2012)

Holy $%^&&!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Marc (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 9, 2012)

I can only hope to stay in this house/live long enough to see my cyp patches get that big.


----------



## koshki (Jan 9, 2012)

Fabulous! And giving me some ideas!!!


----------

